# is knifeup a reliable knife law source?



## mikejones675 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm doing some research for my son's potential benchmade for christmas. He is 19 and we live in NY. We go to NJ often. US Knife Laws | KnifeUp I never heard of knifeup before so idk if it is accurate. is it?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

personally, call the police station... there job is "to serve and protect" that's the only way you're going to get accurate information..


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I would be very hesitant to trust anything on internet regarding legal advise. Calling your local police/sheriff's department will only give you the opinion of whoever you happen to talk to. There is a lot of discretion and individual interpretation of laws even amongst law enforcement professionals regarding what is legal and what is not. A 1/2 hour consultation with a criminal defense attorney who practices law in your jurisdiction will give you the best legal advise.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I took a look at it and it seems legit and up to date.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

I was reading laws for a few states around me and NO it is not accurate. It says it is illegal to carry a concealed weapon in Wyoming, whether a knife or gun, Wyoming is a constitutional carry state, so they have at least one state wrong.

sorry for dredging up an old thread but I am new and just came across it.


----------

